# John deere hub caps?



## mydeere (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi y'all, first post here. Anyone know where to find hub caps / wheel covers for my JD 175 Hydro? 6" and 8" wheels. Looking for baby moons.


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

In the past, I've gotten them from DEPCO, Noblesville, IN 317-776-3000! They used to sell them on Ebay, don't think they do anymore. They had moons or cones. ~~ grnspot


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The local Simplicity dealer,here,stocks them. I have to go there Monday for some parts,and I can ask him where he buys them from.He stocks 12" on down .


----------



## mydeere (Jul 30, 2011)

jhngardner367 said:


> The local Simplicity dealer,here,stocks them. I have to go there Monday for some parts,and I can ask him where he buys them from.He stocks 12" on down .


Ask him, if you don't mind. I think a set of moons would look great on my green machine!:moon:


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I asked him about them,and he says that he buys them right from Simplicity.He was a bit busy,and couldn't stop to get a #,but they're available in 6",8",10",and 12",and you should be able to get them from just about any Simplicity dealer.


----------



## mydeere (Jul 30, 2011)

I found a set on eBay. Its amazing how much they dress up a tractor!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah,I get a few customers that ask for custom paint jobs,chromed exhaust,etc. I think a guy should be able to make the look nice,without someone asking "WHY!?". It's a case of personalization.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

At TSC i saw they sell chrome plated hubcaps now for tractors - a bit steep at $30-40 for plastic hubcaps.

I was going to make a mild mod from my old craftsman- for the wife - painted it black n blue, was going to mount some super bright neon lights on it, tailights - even put blue headlight bulbs in it . Just havent had time to finish it.


----------



## mydeere (Jul 30, 2011)

jhngardner367 said:


> Yeah,I get a few cusomers that ask for custom paint jobs,chromed exhaust,etc. I think a guy should be able to make the look nice,without someone asking "WHY!?". It's a case of personization.


HEH! Tell that to my wife!!gethome


----------

